# An article featuring our own Surapon?



## AcutancePhotography (Apr 13, 2015)

http://petapixel.com/2015/04/12/this-photographer-built-the-ultimate-camera-suit/




> This photographer was spotted taking pictures at an anime street festival in Osaka, Japan, with a crazy DIY camera rig that covered his upper body. The kit included three DSLRs, three off camera flashes, multiple action cameras, a smartphone, an external hard drive, and more.



Surapon, was that you? ;D


----------



## lion rock (Apr 13, 2015)

Unfortunately, no. He was not our esteemed Surapon.
Mr Surapon used red ring lenses, and Canon bodies sans built in flashes.
Only two people paid any attention to the photographer, I think one green with envy, while everyone else was concentrated to the show.
-r


----------



## Valvebounce (Apr 13, 2015)

Hi Folks. 
I thought our Mr. Surapon owns a 7DII? Pop up flash explained! ;D

Thanks for sharing, obsession by Calvin Klein Canon!

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## lion rock (Apr 13, 2015)

I stand corrected. Thanks.
-r



Valvebounce said:


> Hi Folks.
> I thought our Mr. Surapon owns a 7DII? Pop up flash explained! ;D
> 
> Thanks for sharing, obsession by Calvin Klein Canon!
> ...


----------



## jhaces (Apr 13, 2015)

I also saw the article and thought of him first. If he is not the guy in the photo, I'm guessing he now has an interesting project for the week


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Apr 13, 2015)

I felt like that last week, packing three cameras and my Iphone last week.


----------



## Pookie (Apr 13, 2015)

Absolutely ridiculous !!!! All that crap or hire an assistant. A pictorial depiction of an amateur.


----------



## privatebydesign (Apr 13, 2015)

Pookie said:


> Absolutely ridiculous !!!! All that crap or hire an assistant. A pictorial depiction of an amateur.



So? Why be dismissive of an amateur? 

It is all too easy to not think about why others are 'into' photography, some are collectors, some gear hounds, some just covert the stuff they could never have when they were in college, so what?

He might shoot for himself, a website, or any one of a number of publications, that he doesn't do it like you, or me, is entirely irrelevant and certainly no cause to be dismissive.

Is Eric Schwabel less _"ridiculous"_ for using Profoto's?
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0k1LK6pmozs#t=13


----------



## TAF (Apr 13, 2015)

When I see things like that, my first though goes to the scene in the movie "Airplane" where the wife hangs the Minox around her husbands neck and he keels over...followed immediately by the commercial for Lifealert - "I've fallen and I can't get up".

At some point, shouldn't your physical wellbeing become a priority?

Has he exceeded that point?


----------



## YuengLinger (Apr 14, 2015)

Where has Surapon been, btw?


----------



## Quasimodo (Apr 14, 2015)

I thought the guy was great! We all have our kinks


----------



## Hector1970 (Apr 14, 2015)

Fail to prepare, prepare to fail.
You can never have enough camera gear with you.
I bet you he was kicking himself.
He probably forgot his Lee Filters


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Apr 14, 2015)

YuengLinger said:


> Where has Surapon been, btw?



Good Question, I'm missing him.


----------



## Eldar (Apr 14, 2015)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> YuengLinger said:
> 
> 
> > Where has Surapon been, btw?
> ...


He is probably busy trying to figure out how he could add his 600 f4L IS to his walk around rig 

Surapon; You are missed, so start posting again!


----------

